# Suffering ...



## Anagor (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi!

Just read a blog post I wanna share: 4 Beautiful reasons why I live on the road ...

Especially that part:

_Suffering. When you tell me that you don’t want to suffer or that you shouldn’t have to suffer, you’re telling me you don’t want to evolve.

Suffering is the most beautiful and incredible thing. Through suffering, you learn about yourself and about others. You learn what you are capable of and what you are not. You understand your place in this interconnected web of life and you become a stronger and more intelligent being.

Furthermore, the acceptance of your suffering helps you to be present and conscious, accepting all that comes your way as perfect. It is what it is.

Doesn’t that all sound fantastic?_

I think that's perfectly true. 

Cheers!


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 12, 2014)

Suffering is underestimated.


----------



## Odin (Dec 12, 2014)

With hammer and anvil in the forge the smith creates useful steel.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Kal (Dec 13, 2014)

It's what you do during those times of suffering that counts. You could cry about it or do something about it.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 13, 2014)

It is a fool's prerogative to utter truths that no one else will speak.


----------



## drewski (Dec 13, 2014)

severin said:


>



WHAT THE FUCK??!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 13, 2014)

my best guess is how the land of the rising sun is a bit fucked up after Hiroshima and Nagasaki that they're media reflect some deep seated psychological scars... 

like Godzilla. ( I think there are periodicals on this)

but I'm not really sure what severin is getting at.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 13, 2014)

Suffering can be either constructive and destructive. I've seen people growing stronger with it, but i've also seen people getting instantly completely destroyed. It's all about dosage I guess.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 14, 2014)

The gif. Some kind of fucked up staring contest from some kind of fucked up japanese b syfy. Or something, right? Just like life. 

I am a master poker-face.


----------



## Odin (Dec 14, 2014)

severin said:


> I am a master poker-face.



Really, do you have anything to add here? Or do I have to just extrapolate all day...wondering if your fucking clever?

No... I mean I do it too... trying to sound fucking clever... do it all the fucking time... but what are you getting at?

Whats that poker face? Eh...? You just a "Lady GaGa" fan? or are you trying to elucidate some kind of analogy of suffering?

What are you saying... dude...! ... ?


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm a lady gaga fan, you clever little antisolipsist you.


----------



## Odin (Dec 14, 2014)

severin said:


> I'm a lady gaga fan, you clever little antisolipsist you.



God Damn... Severin may just be imagining this... but that post deserves a Double Funny emoticon.


----------



## drewski (Dec 14, 2014)

severin said:


> I'm a lady gaga fan, you clever little antisolipsist you.



::wacky::::joyful::


----------

